# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Troche vs Injection

## 38onTRT

My wife just started taking a 4mg "Troche" split in half. She was directed to take a 1/2 Troche every morning.. My question is, is this better than a weekly or bi weekly injection? Anyone else hear of this method for Women? 

Thx for any input..  :Smilie:

----------

